# Hitting it



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Thought I wouuld work on a few things to get the most from the hit. Currently work in progress but getting there slowly. 
Here is a clip from yesterdays practice with the tennis ball.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpqgQbQTfik

Comments welcome :mrgreen:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jeremy,

I like what you are doing!! Very nice, complete and _violent_ pull.

Well done

Tommy


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for that Tommy , looking forward to casting with you again in August and the 2010 in Texas


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Great videos. I especially like the slow motion. It really lets you get into the mechanics of the cast.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Awsome footage. What Rod and Reel is that? The Rod has a nice recovery.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Rod is the Century Kompressor SS , a great rod with slim diameter butt and handles all weights from 50 to 200 gram. 

I have hit comp PB's with this rod on the 175 and 200 gram leads of 230+ meters and 220+ meters respectively. 

Regards


----------



## RedNano (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice clip, Great cast !!
Probably could try Golf ball.
Think _dimples_... fly further


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

RedNano said:


> Nice clip, Great cast !!
> Probably could try Golf ball.
> Think _dimples_... fly further


The dimples help a golf ball, which is spinning rapidly, there is no spin imparted to a ball that is cast (at least there shouldn"t be.) The dimples also help the golf ball "grab" the club face of a golf club as it is being compressed between club and ground, which allows the pro to put extra spin on the ball, in order to stop it short on the green.

This type of practice is not about seeing how far a ball can fly, it allows you to really focus on the mechanics of the cast, and really focus in on the power stroke. It's actually more advantageous *not* to throw far, as time winding in line just takes away from the real goal (Practicing the cast) Usually for this type of practice, a tournament reel has to be slowed down significantly compared to how it would be set up for casting weights, which makes actual distance achieved rather unimportant. 

Jeremy- interested in the set up-- you stated tennis ball-- are you adding weight inside the ball ?


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes , 

I injected silicone into the ball to give an overall weight of 130 grams , the only problem that I have found is that the air resistance of the ball changes the way it sets up on the back swing. 

I have some footage from todays practice where I am casting 125 gram lead and then show some footage of the sinker with a streamer tag to show how it should set out on the back swing. At the moment the current footage is still inside the tip on the turn. 

I will post up the new footage shortly. 

regards


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

> the only problem that I have found is that the air resistance of the ball changes the way it sets up on the back swing.


I have the same problem with a tennis or a bit less but annoying also with a hockey ball, so for me works better a golf one with a hole where i put a long 100 or 120 gs sinker with a nail crossing all, so I get 150 or 175 gs. It works in the air very similar to the lead.
Only problem it flies longer than the tennis ball, aprox 140 - 150 m..


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

That is an awsome cast.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Al Kai said:


> That is an awsome cast.


and thead title:redface:


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Jeremy,

I use a lacrosse ball, which is close to 150gm.

Brian


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

man you are hitting the f out of that...love it! Loading that rod beautifully as well.

Good video for the guys involved in the strength training thread...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Don't ya just love the violence.....


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

that was a good clip. i really liked the slow motion. NICE CASTING!!!


----------

